# MSF's 2012 Summer Cut



## MrSaturatedFat (May 2, 2012)

I've never been lean before in my life. Growing up I've always been a bigger guy, soft, wide shoulders, pretty much the opposite of an ecto. I chalked it up to genetics, just accepting the fact. I wanted to start this journal to motivate, teach, learn, and of course have fun. So I want to take the next 12 weeks and and see how lean I can really get myself. 

Alright, I'm done with all this soft shit, onto the journey...

*Stats:*

Heres a few pics of me completely natural, never cycled before








These are the most current pics, with the shirtless photos being at the peak of my last bulk cycle. 







Just had my bod pod test today, this is what I'm working with: 













2 previous cycles:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/napsgear-net/130594-my-full-naps-review-bloodwork-pics.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...t-deca-dbol-cycle-results-bloodwork-pics.html


I also have access to a very nice heart monitor so I'll be keeping up with my pulse and blood pressure. 







*Blood work:*

I've followed the time off/time on routine. So its been 'off' for 12 weeks. I know rule of thumb is time on+PCT, but looking back at my old cycles, all my bloodwork "before" numbers are very close to what they are now. So I think I'm ready again. My father has high Cholesterol, so I'm probably pre disposed to that lol. My numbers seem to actually get better on cycle, hah.



























*Food:*







My main protein source will be from chicken/beef. 200+ grams minimum, thats the easy part. What I'm going to experiment with is carb cycling. I'm gonna have high, mid, and low days. Maybe try a few no carb days and see how it goes. Grams will vary from 50g/day, up to 5-600/day. I will be using fats from almonds/olive oil/egg yolks to make up for the lost calories on my low/no carb days. 

Here's an example of a low carb day, probably for off days:






A high carb day: 






I might flip flop stuff around, change sources of protein/carb, might eat 5 times on a high carb day.

*Routine:

*





My job has me on 24 hour shifts, so I'm gonna start with 2 days on, 1 day off. With weights; high intensity hypertrophy training. 1 major body part a day. Cardio; 30 min minimum a session 4-5 times/week.. Walking/elliptical/stair master/heavy bag/etc. I'll experiment with HIIT, my neighborhood has a nice hill at the end of it. The goal of course being fat loss, but muscle preservation will take priority.*

Supplements:

*



*

___________________________________________________________________
Juice

*Week 1-10 Test Prop 75-100mg ED
Week 1-10 Tren Ace 50-75mg ED
Week 4-10 Var 90mg ED*

AI's

*Week 1-10 adex .5mg ED
Caber - [on hand]
*
Liver support + pre PCT

*Week 1-10 Milk Thistle 4 tabs ED 
Week 4-10 Liv.52 6 tabs ED
Week 1-10 HCG 250iu's 2x week
Week 10-11 HCG 500-1000iu's ED*

PCT

*Week 11-15 Clomid 100/100/75/50
Week 11-15 Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5
___________________________________________________________________

I have caber on hand, but will NOT be taking any for the first 5 weeks. Since this is considered a low/starter dose of Tren, I want to settle this prolactin issue w/ 19 nor's. My previous cycle included a low dose of caber, and my prolactin dropped significantly. So I want this to be my little experiment during this cycle. Blood work will confirm. 


--Nothing I have is set in stone. I _highly_ encourage training/food/supplement suggestions and constructive criticism. I'm doing this to learn, so I want people to offer anything they can.--*



Today is day 1. 

*


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 2, 2012)

Today I hit shoulders

Seated Military

95x12
115x10
135x10
155x6 (failed on 7)
135x6 (failed on 7)
115x8
95x10 (fail on 11)

Seated Dumbbell Flys

25x12
30x12
35x10
35x10
30x10
25x10

Hammer Strength Standing Shurgs

90 each side x 12
90x15
100x12
110x12

Barbell Font Delt Raises

Not w/ Olympic bar, Its a smaller version, I think its 30lb maybe?

50x12
60x10
60x12

Standing Cable Flys

25x15
30x12
35x12
30x12


You might have noticed my weights and reps are a bit random at times. I never liked just doing 3 sets, 12 reps x repeat. When I'm in the gym.. and I'm really hitting it hard, sometimes I feel like I can do more than what I planned for that day. During a set, even if its my last one, and I get to 10 and I feel like getting nasty and squeezing 2 or 3 more out, I do.

So my reps/sets might not match up, but thats what I need to remember, Im a bodybuilder, not a power lifter. The weight numbers should mean nothing to me. I need to go by feel, always having good form. 

I wasn't able to do cardio in the gym today, or I would've been late for my bodpod test. So I'm going grocery shopping, and take a walk around my neighborhood. It takes me about 45mins. Oh also I'm doing a lowcarb day today, Only 40g so far, I'll see how I feel after a few hours. 

Off to the store.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 3, 2012)

Chest.

Incline

95 x 15
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10
185 x 6
155 x 6
135 x 7
115 x 10

Dumbbell Flys

40 x 10
45 x 10
50 x 8 (failed on 9)
50 x 9

Dips

12
13
13
12

Hammer Strength Incline Press

1 plate each side x 10 - 2 sets.

My form was lacking so I called it after that. 

Cardio 

15 mins Elliptical level 13.
15 mins Stairmaster  

Another low carb day, so far the diet hasn't been that bad.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 5, 2012)

We had a rough day at work yesterday, my meal timing was off, but I stuck to what I needed to eat. I'm going on 4 perfect days so far.

As for today, so far, a much needed high carb day. This is whats planned for today, I'm currently 2 meals in. 






So far ED pinning is a breeze. The prop/tren is painless, and I'm using 25g's, so its like its not even happening. Already hit some back today, planning on some cardio late this afternoon. So far, so good.

Seated Cable Rows

90 x 12
120 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10 

Bent Over Rows

95 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 10

Underhand Hammer Strength Lat Pull Downs

70 (each side) x 12
80 x 12
90 x 12
80 x 10
70 x 10

Seated Hammer Strength Single Arm Lat Pull Backs

90 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

Back Extensions

20
15
20


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2012)

very solid log so far bro, more food pics plz


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 6, 2012)

Another successful low carb day. 

My gym is closed on Sundays, so this morning I took my 45 mins walk. 

I was feeling pretty good all day, so around 6pm I decided to do a little leg day. 











Squats

95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
185 x 10
135 x 10

SLDLs

95 x 12
135 x 10
165 x 10
185 x 10

LUNGES

20 steps x 4

_________________________________________________________________






I totally forgot to mention this was my first run with Tren, lol. No night sweats or uncontrolled outbursts of rage yet. This is only day 5.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 7, 2012)

Took today off. It was good too, still have doms in my chest and legs. 

I under ate a little bit, at about 1,700 cals. But I had a very low activity day, so I think I'm good there.

quick update on my BP. Currently 6 days into Tren. Last night I do remember having trouble sleeping, no sweating though. The overall 'well being' feeling is starting to kick in. Looking forward to seeing what Tren is all about.






My first BP was 121/72. So a bit higher today, still feeling great.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 8, 2012)

That leg workout gave me the worst doms I've had in months lol. Diet is still on point, and I can definitely feel a boost in libido. I'm LOVING the fact this gear is painless. Only did Triceps today

Skull Crushers with EZ

65 x 12
85 x 10
95 x 10
85 x 10
65 x 10

Overhead Rope Extensions

70 x 12
80 x 11
90 x 10
100 x 8 (fail on 9)
80 x 10 (fail on 11)
60 x 10

2 Handed Dumbbell Seated Overhead Extensions

60 x 12
65 x 10
70 x 10

Seated Dip Machine

150 x 15
220 x 12
240 x 10
260 x 10 

I tried doing some abs, but 2 sets into my incline situps, I feel a strong cramp in my stomach, so I stopped. 

Cardio was 40 mins on the Elliptical. Tomorrow will be 1 full week on 75mg Prop, and 50mg Tren. Cant wait for my high carb day tomorrow, I'm already preping.


----------



## colochine (May 8, 2012)

Good log man. I'm going to follow this!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 9, 2012)

Today marks 1 full week of the cut. I'm surprised to say the diet is going much better than expected. High carb today, it was definitely needed. 






Seated Military Press

95 x 12
135 x 10
155 x 7
175 x 5

Bent Over Dumbbell Flys

25 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 10

Reverse Fly on Pec Deck

95 x 15
105 x 12
120 x 12

Crunches on knees using Rope

100 x 25
130 x 20
150 x 20

Seated Calf Raises

My gym doesn't have one, so I have to rig up the smith machine using a bench, squat bar sissy pad, and a small steal stool. 

45 each side x 30
70 x 25
95 x 20


I got to thinking about my the Var I have. Since I'm not really concentrating on strength for this cycle. So I'm thinking saving it for a lean bulk would be better??


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 12, 2012)

Had a few days I missed updates. But everything still on point, still haven't needed a cheat yet, 17 days in. 

I've got 3 more pre-loaded syringes.. 75prop and 50ace. When those are done... I think I'm gonna try the ol' Tren higher than Test. 

The debate is endless when it comes to which one should be ran higher, but from what I've got researching, its all about preference. When it comes to the game that we're in, I think experience is the most important thing. So I'm gonna try this out so I'll have my own personal experience with high tren low test.

I'll start on Wednesday, it will be the start of week 3. I'll run 75tren and 50prop. 

_______________________________________________________________

Today was Back and low intensity cardio. I did a 40 mins session in the gym on the elliptical, then walked my neighborhood (33 mins)  

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns

110 x 12
130 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10
200 x 10
160 x 10
130 x 11 

Bent Over Rows

95 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 12

Underhand Hammer Strength Lat Pulldowns

70 each side x 12
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 7


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 13, 2012)

Update on my blood pressure, 2 weeks and 4 days in. This is a good sign to be able to up the Tren dose for next week. 

I worked today, so no training. Although we were busy, so a lot of running around. I didn't plan on a high carb day, but I guess I needed it, lol.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 15, 2012)

Today marks the end of week 2. I start my 75mg tren and 50mg prop tomorrow morning. Looking forward to seeing what that does.

Squats

115 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
245 x 10
270 x 10
225 x 10
175 x 10

Leg Extensions
 
105 x 15
115 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 10
165 x 10

Lunges

20 steps x 4

____________________________________________

No cardio today. Planning on kicking that up this week.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 16, 2012)

Just a quick update on my BP. This is the first day of the 75mg Tren 50mg Prop dose. 

Had to work, so no training today.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 17, 2012)

I haven't had a good arm day in a while. I got plenty of sleep so I was feeling good. 

EZ bar curls

80 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 10 (had to pause for the last 2)

Overhead rope tricep ex.

80 x 15
90 x 15
110 x 12

Seated dumbbell hammer curls

30 x 12
35 x 10
40 x 10

Tricep V bar

120 x 15
130 x 15
150 x 12

EZ bar preacher curls

65 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10

Seated dip machine

200 x 12
230 x 12
250 x 15

35 mins on the Elliptical.  
_________________________________________________________________________


Day 15 into cut. still 0 pip from the gear, 75 tren 50 prop.


----------



## msumuscle (May 18, 2012)

Very solid log, you my friend are extremely organized!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 18, 2012)

I almost broke today, lol. I was craving some food bad, but lucky for me it was high carb day, so the box of pasta was enough to keep me on track. 

I really wanted to see if my strength was increasing, so I tried 195 on the seated military press and got it 5 times. 20lbs heavier than it was 2 weeks ago. So far all good signs. 

Seated Military Press

95 x 12
135 x 10
175 x 5
195 x 5
155 x 10
135 x 8 (fail on 9)

Seated Dumbbell Flys 

25 x 12
30 x 10
35 x 10
40 x 10 

EZ bar Front Delt Raises

40 x 12
50 x 10
60 x 10

35 mins Elliptical 

about 7 hours later I went for a 50 min walk around the park. 17 days into the cut now.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 20, 2012)

Just an all cardio day today. 3 min rounds x 9 on the heavy bag, followed by 35 min walk around the neighborhood. Food was perfect, but was what you've already seen before lol. 

Sleep seems to be interrupted a little bit, but I can live with it. Thinking of upping the tren to 100mg ed and leaving the prop at 50mg. Hell only 2 cycles per year, might as well make it worth it. Cardio will be taking priority soon, I want this fat gone.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 20, 2012)

The good thing about the cut is shopping is a breeze lol. Just walk right to the few items and walk out.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (May 20, 2012)

Great log bro!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 20, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> The good thing about the cut is shopping is a breeze lol. Just walk right to the few items and walk out.





get your chicken at costco...your wasting a fuckload on chicken buying them not in bulk like that


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 21, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> get your chicken at costco...your wasting a fuckload on chicken buying them not in bulk like that



I had actually gone down that route a long time ago. The shitty thing is my costco is about 35 mins away. But I noticed something else about the chicken I buy.







This is after trimming 3 packs of Tyson chicken. This is what I normally buy. Yeah I've got some meat in there, but a lot of fat. The $1.78/lb walmart brand chicken doesn't even feel like the right consistency for chicken lol. I cant stomach it.






Now this is after trimming 3 packs of Perdue chicken (my picture in last post). Yes its way more expensive, but I think the quality far surpasses bargain brand chicken. That's one thing I do not spending my money on, high quality food.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 21, 2012)

Close Grip Lat Pulldown

150 x 12
180 x 10
190 x 10
200 x 10
210 x 10

Hammer Strength Seated 1 arm rows

90 (each side) x 12
115 x 10
135 x 10 (tied PR)
160 x 10 (busted PR)
170 x 10 (busted that PR)

Wide Grip Seated Rows

150 x 15
170 x 12
180 x 10

30 Mins Elliptical


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 21, 2012)

Great log MSF! Very detailed and consistant! Keep killing it, ill be following for sure!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 22, 2012)

Thanks ya guys. Had another day off, going on 21 days, diet still in check. 






Another update on my B/P






sorry its kind of hard to see, had  to use my shitty camera phone. Pulse = 60, O2 Sat = 96%, Blood Pressure = 127/57

Vitals remaining stable 3 weeks into the cut. I've got 5 more pre loaded syringes with 75tren and 50prop. Once those are done, I'll be bumping to 100tren 50prop. 

 Trying to do more cardio, but the strength increase has me getting goosebumps on just the thought of moving big weight. Tomorrow I want to absolutely crush Chest, I'll save that cardio for late afternoon.


----------



## RockShawn (May 22, 2012)

You got this bro. Subbed. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2012)

PROGRESS PICS








Today marks 3 full weeks into the cut. Pics on the left were taken on day 1. A few notes from the past 22 days;

-The diet has gone MUCH better than expected.

-Strength increased 

-Sleep has sucked, but not unbearable 

-Libido through the roof

-No ill side effects from Tren higher than Test.

-Blood pressure and pulse remained stable


----------



## RockShawn (May 23, 2012)

Looking good man. You're gonna be there in no time. Keep it strong!!


----------



## BP2000 (May 23, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> I've followed the time off/time on routine. So its been 'off' for 12 weeks. I know rule of thumb is time on+PCT, but *looking back at my old cycles, all my bloodwork "before" numbers are very close to what they are now*. So I think I'm ready again. My father has high Cholesterol, so I'm probably pre disposed to that lol. My numbers seem to actually get better on cycle, hah.



Here are your "before" blood work.  It is not close to what is above.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 24, 2012)

You're right, the total T has a 143 pt difference, out of an 850 pt range, should I have waited till I was within 2 pts? lol. I sure wish my Free T was that high again.

Cholesterol was off by 66 pts, out of a 199 pt range.

AST was off by 3 pts.

ALT was off by 1 pt.

Prolactin was off by .1 pt

HDL and LDL both still flagged for being high. LDL with a 77 pt difference. and HDL with 8 pts.


I dont have anyone to compare this too, so I thought overall... this was pretty good.


----------



## fireazm (May 24, 2012)

jesus
nice labs

and this was all  AW ?

your total test is amazing


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 24, 2012)

Dont get confused, lol. BP posted my labs from my previous cycle last year. All that gear was GP. 

I plan on getting mid cycle labs on this run sometime next week.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 24, 2012)

High carb day, along with legs.

Leg Press

2 plates (each side) x 15
3 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
5 plates x 10
6 plates x 10
7 plates x 10

SLDL

135 x 12
155 x 10
225 x 10 (PR by 2 reps)
250 x 10 (new PR!) Wow moving 250 in sldls was fucking awesome.

Seated Leg Curls

105 x 15
120 x 15
150 x 15
165 x 12
180 x 10

Seated Hip Abductor

90 x 15
110 x 10
120 x 10
135 x 10

Donkey Calf Raises

150 x 20
180 x 20
220 x 15
250 x 12
280 x 10

________________________________________

I got some bad news from my Dr today. I put in a request for labs today and she said my tests have been too close together. So I'm gonna have to go with labcorp for my mid cycle bloods. Sucks too, my blood work was the bread and butter of my log. I'll shoot for it at the beginning of the month sometime.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 25, 2012)

Another exciting day of food lol. No training today. Next Wednesday is day 1 of Var. Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## RockShawn (May 25, 2012)

What program is that for tracking food?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 25, 2012)

fitday.com

Bro that site rocks. Create a free account, customize all the foods you eat (or search for 'em) and add them to the list. 

It does a lot more than just food too.


----------



## RockShawn (May 26, 2012)

Awesome site. Thanks for sharing. Account set up and my foods are loaded.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 26, 2012)

Food today was pretty much the same as yesterday. Today just had a cup of pasta. I had to workout at the house today, due to part time work, but I got to use the dumbbells I made last week.

V bar grip Pullups

15
10
10
10
10

Bent Over BB Rows

135 x 12
155 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Dumbbell Rows

60 x 12
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 6


----------



## msumuscle (May 26, 2012)

So, you're only getting around 4 meals a day?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 26, 2012)

Yeah just 4. I know everyones magic number is 6-7. But I can hit my macros in 4 meals. Plus its a little more convenient, quality of life is better.

I'm a big believer in whole foods too, I don't drink shakes. I think you should be able to easily hit your goal amount of protein/carbs in solid food.


----------



## msumuscle (May 27, 2012)

For sure man, I really wish I could eat less meals for the convenience factor of it.  I've tried dropping it down to just five meals but my body didn't seem to respond very well to it and even though I was taking in the same macros I was a lot hungrier than when I was eating 6-7.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 28, 2012)

quick update on BP.

Yesterday I only did fasted walking, 45 mins. I still had heavy DOMS in my hamstrings, calves, upper and mid back. Today was an off day, still had perfect meals. Nothing you haven't already seen before lol.

I plan on doing step by step updates on a high carb day, meaning; Pictures of all my meals, the training for that day, time of day, etc, just to switch things up from the normal pie charts Ive been posting. Might be tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## msumuscle (May 28, 2012)

Looking forward to the update, what does DOMS mean?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (May 28, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Looking forward to the update, what does DOMS mean?



Delayed onset muscle soreness

Great job MSF! Really enjoying your journal so far!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 28, 2012)

Delayed onset muscle soreness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just means how bad your muscles hurt after a really intense, heavy, isolation training day. Love it and hate it, lol.

^^^EDIT: Fast MissSpringsteen lol thanks.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 29, 2012)

Seated Military Press


135 x 5
155 x 5
225 x 2 (I wanted to try 225 just to see what it felt like, strength test)
185 x 8

Seated Dumbbell Flys

30 x 15
35 x 10
40 x 10
35 x 10
30 x 10

Hammer Strength Seated Military Press

45 (each side) x 15
70 x 12
80 x 9

30 mins stair climber. 

_________________________________________________

I start VAR tomorrow, so just for fun, I'll do a high carb day and track everything step by step so you can see everything.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 30, 2012)

Here's breakfast.

12 egg whites
1 egg yolk
2 cups whole wheat pasta

I got my blood drawn today to see where I'm at, so I'll post those up as soon as I get them. 

Going to train chest today. I'll be doing it at the house, so I plan on hitting it hard so I can just do cardio this afternoon.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 30, 2012)

Meal #2

7oz Chicken Breast
1 cup Whole Wheat Pasta
1 13oz Sweet Potato

Flat Bench

95 x 15
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 10
250 x 7 (+3 forced reps, +1 negative rep) Help from my roommate 
225 x 7 (+2 forced reps, +1 negative rep)
185 x 10 (+2 forced reps, +1 negative rep)
155 x 12 (+2 forced reps +1 negative rep)

BW Dips

15
15
15
14 (fail on 15)
13 (fail on 14)
13 (fail on 14)

________________________________________

That bench session was nasty lol. I plan on walking later this afternoon. Also my first dose of Var, 50mg. I'll take the other 40mg with meal #3. Loving the high carb days lol. That sweet potato didn't stand a chance, skin and all.


----------



## panteracfh (May 30, 2012)

This log is meticulous, honestly very impressive.  I know you mentioned only having 4 meals and being a believer in whole foods but what is your PWO meal and are you counting that as one of the 4 meals on workout days?

Also since you are prone to cholesterol problems, I would suggest getting blood work done halfway through your var to check on that.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 30, 2012)

Meal #3

8oz Chicken Breast
10oz Sweet Potato
1 cup Broccoli

2nd dose of Var in. That puts me at day 1, of 90mg ED, for the next 6 weeks. Also, I know I said I wouldn't start Liv.52 till week 4, but I've actually been taking it since day 1 lol. 




panteracfh said:


> This log is meticulous, honestly very impressive.  I know you mentioned only having 4 meals and being a believer in whole foods but what is your PWO meal and are you counting that as one of the 4 meals on workout days?
> 
> Also since you are prone to cholesterol problems, I would suggest getting blood work done halfway through your var to check on that.



Thanks bro. Yeah through lots of trail and error I found 4 meals is just about right. I like big meals, so eating 4 bigger ones, as opposed to 6 smaller ones just works for me. My PWO meal just depends on if I'm having a high or low carb day. Today, for instance, it was the picture of Meal #2. And Yes, I count all whole food meals as meals for the day. But on a low carb day, I'll just have chicken, broccoli, and maybe 2 servings of almonds. I've learned my energy level is just fine if my fat intake is spot on. (even on very low carb day)

I do plan on re checking my Cholesterol about half way through the Var. I had blood drawn today, and literally walked back out to my truck and took my Var dose, lolol. It worked out perfectly. I have to keep an eye on it, last time I took Var it wrecked my lipids. 

1 more meal to go, and possible a LARD walk. (low activity rest day) lol my roommate always asks if I'm doing this today.


----------



## panteracfh (May 30, 2012)

The picture I get in my head when I hear LARD walk is hilarious... Personally I don't substitute shakes for meals either but feel that whey+simple carbs post workout is superior to whole food and get those carbs in there even on a low carb day since that's the essential time for them.  Anyway, you know your body better than anyone else so stick with what works.  I'll definitely be following your progress, good luck!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 30, 2012)

Meal #4

7oz Chicken Breast
2 cups Broccoli
1 cup Whole Wheat Pasta

I forgot to put the pasta on the plate, so I just picked it out of my container lol.  

Right after I post this, I'm heading to the park for a 50 mins LARD walk. 

So that was an average high carb day for me. I ended the day @ 2,447cals 33g fat, 250g carbs, 221g protein. 





panteracfh said:


> The picture I get in my head when I hear LARD walk is hilarious... Personally I don't substitute shakes for meals either but feel that whey+simple carbs post workout is superior to whole food and get those carbs in there even on a low carb day since that's the essential time for them.  Anyway, you know your body better than anyone else so stick with what works.  I'll definitely be following your progress, good luck!



I forgot to say, immediately after my workouts I do take a BCAA supplement (pill form) I don't count it as a meal though. I read somewhere bcaa's are faster acting than whey, who knows though, I'm sure you can find an article that says the opposite lol. That's why I keep my supplements to a minimum.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 31, 2012)

*4* weeks in BLOOD WORK results are in








First things first, I had to use a different lab than my original results due to my Dr not wanting to do my blood work too close together, which SUCKS I know, but at least I have something to work with. 

Here are my thoughts, and I hope I can get as many people as possible to jump in and post their recommendations/opinions.

- My lipids are trashed, lol. AST, ALT, HDL, LDL, Cholesterol.. Even with a great diet, milk thistle, Liv.52, Fish Oils. My only guess is... the Tren. Good thing is its legit, but the harshness of Tren I will no longer underestimate. 

- Prolactin. It was only .7 out of range, elevated. Not too bad, still elevated though. I will start .5mg caber 1x/week on Sunday. Why only 1x?? My last experience with this caber was only 1x a week, and it dropped it to 1.1 So Yes this tren did elevate my Prolactin, not as bad as I expected, but I will add in caber now.

- Estradiol. Just add me to the list of bunk AI owners, lol. The adex I was taking was GP, and at a dose of .5mg ED. Now I have been stocking up adex from multiple sources, so I will add in another adex tomorrow at a dose of 1mg ED. Hopefully, this source is legit. If not, I have 1 more source to try, lol. 

- LH. I am taking 250iu's of HCG a week. But I'm not exactly sure if I'm supposed to be seeing results on blood work or not?? Does my LH being at 0.1 mean my HCG is bunk? or had it already cleared my system by the time of my blood draw. BTW blood draw was 48 hours after HCG inject. Not sure what Ill do about this, I suppose keep using since I've got it.

- Testosterone. I know there is no protocol for Prop, but I read it peaks 24hrs after inject, so thats what I did. This result (1343) was on 50mg ED. 350mg/week total. I'm not educated enough on this topic to know weather or not this is a good result. Its only 146 points above normal, so I'm assuming not?? 

___________________________________________________________________________

Overall, I'd say I'm not extremely happy with the results. Tren is definitely a harsh compound. It is my first run with it, I know now to never get carried away with it. The AI thing sucks but hey, The good thing is, I can make proper adjustments now, that will in turn help me out in future cycles.


----------



## panteracfh (May 31, 2012)

If no one chimes in with an opinion on the prop testosterone results or the hcg question I'd recommend posting a thread in the Lab Testing section.  Like you said there is no set protocol for prop but next time maybe just pin 150mg 24 hours pre blood work.  It is only a bit over normal range but there's definitely prop in there so I would take it as good news, as opposed to bad, since there's nothing really to interpret about the level (unless someone with personal experience can contribute). I'm scared to see the cholesterol after a few weeks on 90mg var lol.  Bad news on the AI. Maybe we should just be grabbing a bottle from 3 different chem companies, mixing them together and hope at least one is legit!


----------



## RockShawn (May 31, 2012)

Tren is a killer on the system for sure. Up you fish oils to try and counteract it a little more. Should help with you LDL at least. I'm taking 10 triple strength GNC brand a day and LDL is tolerable but HDL is still whacked and I'm using Mast not Tren. I'm gonna PM you some AI info. I wouldn't think GP would be bunk too, but obviously it is. Almost makes me wonder if my US Pharma is any good. Get some Formeron by Black Lion Research if you can find it. there is a short supply right now.

I'm still shaky on the whole HCG thing myself. I think it can affect the estrodial reading, but not sure why or how. It's more of a gut feeling and broscience I guess. If your balls are staying out of atrophy, your hog is g2g. 

LH and FH readings just indicate your shut down. They would read this with or without HCG. 

Maybe bump up the milk thistle or look into some liver cure. Mine is the same way.


----------



## RockShawn (May 31, 2012)

Clear some PM's so I can send you the info on Ai's


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 1, 2012)

panteracfh said:


> If no one chimes in with an opinion on the prop testosterone results or the hcg question I'd recommend posting a thread in the Lab Testing section. Like you said there is no set protocol for prop but next time maybe just pin 150mg 24 hours pre blood work. It is only a bit over normal range but there's definitely prop in there so I would take it as good news, as opposed to bad, since there's nothing really to interpret about the level (unless someone with personal experience can contribute). I'm scared to see the cholesterol after a few weeks on 90mg var lol. Bad news on the AI. Maybe we should just be grabbing a bottle from 3 different chem companies, mixing them together and hope at least one is legit!



Yeah these levels definitely make me nervous about the Var, lol. I'll retest again maybe 4 or 5 weeks into Var. And I'll take your advise on pinning 150mg pre blood work next go around. We'll see what that does. 




RockShawn said:


> Tren is a killer on the system for sure. Up you fish oils to try and counteract it a little more. Should help with you LDL at least. I'm taking 10 triple strength GNC brand a day and LDL is tolerable but HDL is still whacked and I'm using Mast not Tren. I'm gonna PM you some AI info. I wouldn't think GP would be bunk too, but obviously it is. Almost makes me wonder if my US Pharma is any good. Get some Formeron by Black Lion Research if you can find it. there is a short supply right now.
> 
> I'm still shaky on the whole HCG thing myself. I think it can affect the estrodial reading, but not sure why or how. It's more of a gut feeling and broscience I guess. If your balls are staying out of atrophy, your hog is g2g.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Shawn, your a stand up guy here on the boards. I've actually been forgetting to check for atrophy, lol thanks for the reminder, they dont look any smaller, so I'll keep the HCG on board. Also, I will take your advise and bump up my Liv.52, Milk Thistle, and Fish Oils, I just doubled everything. And about the adex, I tossed the rest of my GP, and will be using my other sources adex @ 2mg ED. I think in 4 or 5 weeks it should put a dent in my E2, if its legit. Blood work will confirm. Thanks again for your help bro.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 1, 2012)

Font Squats

Bar x 10
95 x 5
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 7
185 x 10
155 x 10

Leg extensions

180 x 12
165 x 12
150 x 10
135 x 11
115 x 11
105 x 11

I had a pump in my quads like I've never had before. I remember a similar feeling when I tried Var for the first time years ago. Its only day 3, I hope this stuff is legit, but 225 for 7 on front squats is a record for me. I did some ab work at the house for around 30 mins.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 2, 2012)

Just a cardio day today. 45 mins on the stair master. I get side tracked from my goal because I'm getting stronger and the weights are moving. But I know I'm trying for fat loss. 

So here was my view for today, quite appropriate I think, lol.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 2, 2012)

If your gym has one, you should try the StairMill. That sucker wears me out. 3 minutes in and I'm sweating like a beast. Been doing more of it lately when I don't have the energy to do HIIT.

Keep at it bro, you're doing great!!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 4, 2012)

Lets take a look at what I'm carrying in the gym bag. 

My really really old belt my Father gave me, he told me its way older than me lol (27yrs) 

some Inzer knee wraps, wrist wraps, wrist straps, sweat bands for my wrists, my old forearm thing I haven't used in probably 3 years lol. And an extra pair of headphones. 

_______________________________________________________

I think its a basic setup. But I've trained by myself for years now so I dont know what other people carry. Simple is better I think.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 5, 2012)

Tuesday morning fasted LARD walk today around the neighborhood (45mins) 

About 7 hours later I decided to hit the bag. 8 rounds, 3 mins each. I got some more pumps in my arms, all good signs of the Var I hope.

_______________________________________

I went out to trivia last night w/ friends at a pizza cafe. This was probably the toughest time I've had during the cut. I think it was mostly the smell.. but watching everyone dig in with no concern for calories/carbs/etc helped me through it lol. I think in the game that we're in, we all take a bit of pride in our self control and discipline, I know I do. So not giving in to the food last night helped remind me of my goals. I know I'll need a cheat sometime soon, but I just wanted to look back at this point and remember where my mind was.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 6, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Tuesday morning fasted LARD walk today around the neighborhood (45mins)
> 
> About 7 hours later I decided to hit the bag. 8 rounds, 3 mins each. I got some more pumps in my arms, all good signs of the Var I hope.
> 
> ...



Way to stay strong. It's the price we pay but in the end, they all want what we have. Reward yourself though. You deserve it.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 6, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Way to stay strong. It's the price we pay but in the end, they all want what we have. Reward yourself though. You deserve it.



Nothing tastes as good as being shredded feels.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 9, 2012)

[-Had a few days I missed there. Everything still went great, I had a few dates, but I still ate clean. Chicken salad and shit, nothing bad.-]

Another update on the BP. I'm glad tren isn't raising it up.  I'm already thinking about running 600mg of Tren E next go around. 

Today is an off day, but yesterday was one of the best squat sessions I've ever had. 

Squats

95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 6
315 x 10 (Shattered my old 315 PR by 5 reps)
340 x 5 (da fuck did I just do!?)

For me, this was a gigantic leap forward in strength. Never have I gotten this strong, this fast, and on a calorie deficit. People always talk about how god-like Tren is, well I can certainly attest to that now lol. 

If you've never taken tren, and are reading this hoping maybe to get a better idea. This is my best advise so far, 39 days into it: Tren will get you extremely fucking strong... you will notice from training session to training session. Not only that, you will also loose body fat. Now granted, I am actively trying to loose fat, but this is the leanest, biggest, and strongest I've been in my life. DONT skip out on blood work. Tren has my lipids the worst I've ever seen them, and I wasn't on any orals. Kinda makes me regret putting Var in, but I want to see what my body can take. 

Start low, and work your way up. The only negative side effects I've experienced are night sweats. Obtain caber or prami before you start. My prolactin did not get way out of range, I did not experience any hyperprolactinemia side effects, but I cannot say you wont. So better to be safe than sorry. And just your day to day life all seem to get better. You just feel awesome throughout the entire day. My quality of life has gone way up since starting the cycle. 

This is definitely an amazing, powerful compound. Take it very seriously. 

________________________________________________________

Anyway, lol, the rest of my session consisted of seated leg curls, and hip abductor work. 5 sets of each. I wanted to only do 3 movements, because I just got my new Title Gloves in the mail.




and wanted to have a good heavy bag session with 'em. So I went 8 rounds, 3 mins each, 1 min off. 

This Wednesday will be my week 7 mark. I love getting so damn strong, but I know I will need to kick up the cardio with only 3 weeks left of Tren.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 9, 2012)

How's your weiner workin?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 10, 2012)

PROGRESS PICS!























I just got home from work and decided to take some pics. Yesterday was a no carb day, so can I use the 'flat' excuse? lolol For real though, I feel amazing looking at these pics. I have never looked like this in my entire life. Already this has been truly amazing experience, and I still have 30 days to go for my 10 week mark. I might even go 12 weeks. 

Anyway, Its Sunday.. my gym is closed, my ass is still sore from squats, and its raining, lol. So I'm just gonna hit the heavy bag today. Also, 2nd dose of Caber was this morning. 2 more doses before I run more blood work. 






msumuscle said:


> How's your weiner workin?



hey man lol, Yeah absolutely no problems. Libido was sky high at the beginning of the cycle when Test was higher than Tren. Then I'd say a week or 2 after raising the Tren libido was back to normal. My guess is because my Prolactin tripled in that time. But I've got 2 doses of caber on the way, so I'll pay more attention and see if it makes a difference. No problems getting hard though.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 10, 2012)

DUDE!! awesome progress. That's an awesome 40 days right there. You are kickin ass and it shows. Great log, you really should be proud of yourself.

RS


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 11, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> DUDE!! awesome progress. That's an awesome 40 days right there. You are kickin ass and it shows. Great log, you really should be proud of yourself.
> 
> RS



You've been a big help through all this... even though your prepping for a show you still find time to post comments and keep me on track. 

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 11, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> You've been a big help through all this... even though your prepping for a show you still find time to post comments and keep me on track.
> 
> Thanks Shawn.



I'm telling you bro, This stuff motivates me more than anything. I love seeing guys do what they set out to. Achieve those goals and stay dedicated. It keeps me doing the same. It's all accountability and if I didn't have it, I'd be screwed.


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 11, 2012)

Great progress bro!  U are looking great!  

So is all you do for shoulders seated military press?  Shoulders look great if that all u do.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow your progress is amazing! Nice shoulders! Great job MSF, keep killing it!


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> PROGRESS PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haha TMI?  I just ask because I'm using the same dose of tren you are but my tren's lower and my libido's in the shitter!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 11, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Great progress bro!  U are looking great!
> 
> So is all you do for shoulders seated military press?  Shoulders look great if that all u do.



Thanks man. I don't just do seated presses, but they are and have been a major staple in my shoulder routine. I'll usually start with them so I can go heavy, but I do plenty of other assistance shoulder work.

front/side/rear dumbbell raises (seated and standing)
seated/standing shurgs
EZ curl bar front raises
rear pec deck 
cable flys
hammer strength military press

I dont do all these in 1 workout. I pick 3 maybe 4 and just go hard on them, with very high intensity. I think thats key, rather than doing 8 different shoulder exercises in 1 workout.



Miss Springsteen said:


> Wow your progress is amazing! Nice shoulders! Great job MSF, keep killing it!




Thanks Miss Springsteen. I think my shoulders are my best part. Although I wish it was my chest  lol. I'm still pretty excited seeing this progress happen. This must be what you feel like too. Pretty cool huh? My friends and coworkers cant relate to stuff like this. That's why I genuinely enjoy interacting on here with people who have the same mind set. Thank you for following.



msumuscle said:


> Haha TMI? I just ask because I'm using the same dose of tren you are but my tren's lower and my libido's in the shitter!



Damn that sucks bro. You might be sensitive to Trens prolactin interaction. Whats your test/tren ratio? If your taking caber I know that helps because I've read plenty of places that say low prolactin in men leads to a higher sex drive. Buy hey, you're still getting results, right?


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

75/50 tren/test ED I'm using .5 mg Caber 2x/wk.  Definitely getting crazy strength gains, I expected a little more size but I guess that's because I'm eating just under maintenance so I'm not putting on as much size.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 13, 2012)

damnnnnn I love this stuff! lol. Yesterday was off day, so I had a very low carb day. Only sources were almonds and broccoli. No carbs this morning for breakfast either. Today was back day and I'm still moving weight. 

Seated cable rows

170 x 12
180 x 12
190 x 10

Hammer strength under hand lat pull downs 

70 (each side) x 15
80 x 12
90 x 12

Dumbbell rows

80 x 12
100 x 12
130 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 8 (PR)

Dust was flying everywhere moving those 160's around lol. I go to an older gym and those don't get touched very much. Felt fucking awesome moving 'em though. Makes me want to bulk on test/tren so bad lol, but I'm already more than half way through this cut, so I need to lock down cardio. I'll be hitting the bag later this afternoon, or walking around the park (45mins) 

It really is amazing watching myself get leaner and stronger almost by the day. Lock that diet in though guys (and girls, miss springsteen) And go after it!! Feels like a fucking freight train on fire!


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job bro!  You're doing awesome. 160 db rows for 8. Fantastic!!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 14, 2012)

Just an all cardio day. I did a 45 mins fasted walk this morning, and in about 2 hours I'll go a few rounds on the heavy bag. I looked at my calendar and saw July was pretty close lol. 

I would like to share with you a little routine I've been doing for the past 7 weeks. How I prep my broccoli for 3 days. My buddy always buys frozen, and feels like he has lot of time to eat it, because its frozen, but ends up not eating that much at all. I think buying fresh is better because it forces me to each it quick before it goes bad.











Depending on the size, I usually pick about 10-12 heads and chop them all up











This is the most important part. As soon as your broccoli is done, you have to cool it down immediately. This keeps the color nice and dark green, and keeps it from turning that brownish yellow color. I learned this tip from Evan Centopani in his youtube vids, and it works great.  











Each container lasts me 1 day. I found 3 days worth of fresh broccoli is perfect. I stretch it to 4 days if I have to, but I don't like it.

I know this seems pretty plain and boring, but its what I do. Besides, I gotta keep this journal fresh! lol


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm gonna try that out. Been buying frozen myself. I would rather do fresh though. How are you heating it?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 14, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> I'm gonna try that out. Been buying frozen myself. I would rather do fresh though. How are you heating it?



I just put it right on the plate next to the chicken. It stays a little more moist if you put a paper towel over it in the microwave. But either way doesn't bother me, the broccoli will get pretty hot though cause the chicken takes longer to heat up.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it's safe to say my BP is, and will remain stable throughout the rest of the cycle, which is only 4 more weeks maybe (only 2 on tren) This is great news after reading that thread about some guys having trouble with BP on cycle.

I'm really gonna try and kick up the cardio for the next 3 or 4 weeks. I'm not sure when Ill recheck my body fat, I'll see how this goes. I started this morning with 20 mins HIIT, followed by 25 mins LIT. I'll probably hit the heavy bag later this evening too. Its gonna be hard not to move those weights around, but Its only for a few weeks, and I really want to burn more fat.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 18, 2012)

Day off today. I can tell I needed it, I felt very fatigued all day... might be the low carb, but hopefully the day off helps. I had my last meal at 5pm tonight and will be fasting. I have my blood work appointment tomorrow morning @ 7:30am. I haven't touched a weight in 3 days, so hopefully my numbers will be more accurate. We'll see how I look 8 weeks in this cycle, and 4 weeks into 90mg Var ED. 

Also, a change in my adex source. We'll see if I'm bunk 2 for 2 lol.

Stay tuned for updated blood work.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 19, 2012)

Rest is good bro. Don't be afraid to take some time off the gym and listen to your body!!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 20, 2012)

*BLOOD WORK! 8 weeks in.*








I had to edit the crap outta both reports so we can get a good side by side. Sorry for the size.

Lets see, where to start... 

-ALT AST back to normal ranges? did not expect that lol. Very happy though, maybe upping my fish oil/milk thistle/Liv.52 did help out.

-Cholesterol, HDL and LDL all within a 4 point difference combined! Is this where I top out on these compounds/dosage? that's not much movement at all in 4 weeks time. I just wish that LDL wasn't so damn high lol.

-Well what can I say about my E2... fuuuuuuuuck lol. I'm 2 sponsors in, both obviously bunk. Once I found out my 1st adex was crap(@ 4 weeks in), I switched, and my protocol was 2mg adex ED for 13 days, then 1mg adex ED 'till this blood draw. I would think that much adex would do _something_, but not even a dent :/ I have 1 more sponsors adex so I'll be on that for the remainder of the cycle.

-Prolactin went nuts! lol. My protocol was .5mg Caber 1x/week. I only had 3 doses in before this blood draw! Very happy with that. I think I'll cut that dose down even lower to .25mg 1x/week. Save some of this expensive shit!

-FSH, LH, same ol' same ol' 

-Testosterone; I was given some advise from *panteracfh * to pin 150mg Test P before my blood draw, so that's what I did (25 1/2 hrs after pin). I know there's no protocol for prop, but I'm happy with >1500.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 20, 2012)

I think those adds on the side shrink my pic even more. here it is again, hopefully its bigger


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 21, 2012)

I think you should hit some letro to kill that e2. And switch to a-sin. My US pharma adex hasn't been very effective either. Are you on Tagamet or Avodart?


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 21, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> I think you should hit some letro to kill that e2. And switch to a-sin. My US pharma adex hasn't been very effective either. Are you on Tagamet or Avodart?



damn man I've never heard of either of those lol. Tell me what you think of this... my E2 is very high yes.. but I have 0 tenderness in my nipples, does this mean I'm not very gyno prone? I still think E2 that high does need treatment asap though.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 21, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> damn man I've never heard of either of those lol. Tell me what you think of this... my E2 is very high yes.. but I have 0 tenderness in my nipples, does this mean I'm not very gyno prone? I still think E2 that high does need treatment asap though.



With added test you will have more aromatization. Which in turn means more estrogen. Your body wants a balance. The two things I mentioned above can cause more aromatization. Adex right now is sketchy no matter where you get it. I'll pm you some more info.


----------



## panteracfh (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to see your lipids didn't get any worse with the var buddy.  How do your arms not explode with 75mg tren + 90mg var ED! lol  I'm only taking 60mg Var w/ trt test dose, tried throwing in 50mg tren EOD and the pumps were painful pretty much right away.

Awesome progress, very well laid out log and impressive dedication.  Close this cycle out strong brotha!


----------



## flynike (Jun 21, 2012)

MrSaturatedFat said:


>



Looks exactly like my fridge !! I just dont cook my broccoli , I eat it raw


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Your LDL is almost triple the high end range

I would also change to Aromasin.  E2 is supressive as is test.  You need to get it in range even though your nips are not sensitive.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 22, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Your LDL is almost triple the high end range
> 
> I would also change to Aromasin.  E2 is supressive as is test.  You need to get it in range even though your nips are not sensitive.



Yeah I just started taking my aromasin today. 

I'll do 25mg ED for a week, then cut it to 12.5 ED till the end of the cycle, then run the standard PCT dosages with it. 

_____________________________________________________

Kinda bummed both adexs left my E2 in the 250's. I probably cant get much more defined or sharp with my estrogen this high. But I'll still keep my diet super clean and continue with the cardio. Maybe my aromasin is legit and my bloating will go down. 

Anyway, I had the biggest urge to squat today. My gym is currently relocating so all is down at the house now.

Squats

135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 10

SLDL with DB's

60's x 15
80's x 12
80's x 10

Glute Ham Raises 

15
15
15

Honestly I just wanted to see if I could hit 315 x 10 again, lol. I thought it was a fluke the first time I did it cause I've never even been close to that much weight/volume.

I've got to work my part time tonight, so I'll be hitting the bag a little early today. 

Ya know, I was thinking about my labs... They did not change much at all since I added Var. AST and ALT got better. Do you think thats a sign of bunk Var? or does eating clean with the right supps help offset the harshness of 17aa's??


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 26, 2012)

Since my last update, I had a great shoulder day, and a 2x cardio day. 

So this update will be a little different, I'm gonna show you how to easily make some cheep, and very effective dumbbells for your home.

The dumbbells I made today could hold 80lb. So the first step is to get some pipe. Home depot has this for $10 after tax. I had the lady cut it into two, 12" pieces. You can buy then already 12", but it will have the threading on it so I don't like it.







Next thing ya do is swing over to Wal-Mart and pick up some bicycle grips. These ones cost me $8. 






Next is take a razor blade and cut the ends off. If your bicycle grips don't have these grey end pieces, you can just cut a small section out of the grip. These are going to used as bumpers for the weights. Most people use pipe clamps, the ones you tighten with a screw, but I hate the shit outta those things






Evenly space them along the bar, you can set the grips exactly where you want them.






Take some athletic tape, and wrap the bar nice and tight






I've also have a 20" set.






Slap some pies on there and you're ready to go! Don't forget about the red clamps for the end. Get these a few aisles down while at Home Depot.






My local 'Play It Again Sports' had a sale on the pancake plates for $.50 a lb! So I picked up a shit ton so I would always have enough. 

_______________________________________________________

Tomorrow is week 9. I actually got a hold of some Letro my good friend RockShawn had me pick up. So I started that at 2.5mg/mL ED, and also started Aromasin 25mg ED (for 1 week, then 12.5 ED after 1 week) I'll keep that protocol for 2 weeks and see if I can get this e2 down. 1 more week of Tren left  Which is ok with me, I'm ready to start sleeping again lol.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 28, 2012)

I set the date for my Bod Pod test for July 17th at 11:30am. I'm just gonna go the last 2 weeks of this cut straight cardio/diet. I haven't even weighed myself so I have no idea where I am. Hopefully my Letro and Aromasin are legit and take away some water weight. Cardio first thing tomorrow morning lol.


----------



## RockShawn (Jun 29, 2012)

Hope that letro and asin are treating you good bro. Can't wait to see the bod pod results.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, Today was my last pin. I ended the anabolic part of this cut today. 

I was thinking of extending it another 2 weeks of just test alone, but I can tell I need a break. I think my CNS is fried, and I've been pretty lethargic the past week. But hey, I feel very pleased with the results I've gotten so far. The BodPod test is still another 2 weeks away. That will be my ultimate end to the cut, and finally I can have some fucking pizza, lolol.

Just took this pic today and put it next to day 1. Absolutely the best I've ever looked. Its hard to tell, but I've got some visible veins in my right delt which I've never had before. Lots more on the top of my forearm, calf and quads, which I've also never had before. So its been a great journey watching myself change and get stronger. A lot was learned, and my next go around will be even better. 

Anyway, here ya go.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 4, 2012)

Great job MSF, Incredible transformation!


----------



## RockShawn (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome job MSF. You put a lot of work in and it shows brother. Very proud of ya!! Now show those abs at the pool!!


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice work man!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 11, 2012)

*MORE BLOOD WORK!

*So I was a bit worried that my E2 had sky rocketed while on this cycle, even with Prop. So with the help of RockShawn, who I owe the world to now, My E2 has came down extremely dramatically in a very short 2 weeks on Letro/Aromasin. 

And just to let ya know, the draw was 6 days after my last pin. Would E2 drop that much after only 6 days? Also, my AST ALT shot back up again, I'm guessing its from the ED dosing of Letro. Oh btw, the dosing for Letro was 2.5mg ED. I could tell something was happening though, I was getting noticeably more vascular in my arms and chest. Hell I saw a vein in my chest this morning that I'd never seen before lol. I'm just gonna chalk that up to my bloat going down. 

Oh yah, the Testosterone result, lolol. Well it was 6 days after last pain, and only 2 days into PCT. So I pretty much expected it to be low. No big deal, its what happens. I'll recheck it again 4 weeks after completing PCT. 

Anyway, yah this is good. I'm finally putting together how many body reacts to these compounds, and hopefully next cycle I can keep everything in check as much as I can. 

Here it is:


----------



## RockShawn (Jul 11, 2012)

Dang that test is low. You feeling ok?  The trick now is to prevent estrogen rebound. Back of the AI but watch how you react through pct. e2 will need to come up a bit to help test levels come back up. What are you doing for PCT?

Ps I love when I'm veiny. It rocks.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah the T levels sucks. I can tell a noticeable change in libido. Im still having sex 2-4 times a week, I just don't have that feeling of wanting it ALL the time ya know. What should I be expecting? I read that ya just feel like shit through PCT and weeks afterwards as well. I definitely don't, and have never felt like shit during this cycle so I hope I keep that up. 

So let me ask ya, I'm still on 12.5 asin ED now for PCT, should I stop the Letro completely? Or just do 1.25mg EOD, or E3D? and slowly slowly taper the dose to nothing once PCT finishes?

PCT as of now is Clomid, Asin 

100/100/50/50
12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5

I know asin is usually 25/25 for the first 2 weeks, but I was doing that during the Letro cycle, so I went with 12.5.


----------



## RockShawn (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not an expert on PCT, but I'm pretty sure you cut the letro. I've always heard nolvadex and clomid for PCT but I think more people have been using aromasin too. 

Might see if exphys will help a little bit. I'll pm him and send him the link to your journal.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 17, 2012)

FINAL RESULTS!


Well I barely made it 12 weeks, but here it is; The final Bod Pod results. 

















I was telling myself I was happy regardless of the Pod results, lol. Which I was, but when I came back at 11.1 I was shocked lol. Never in my life have I been even close to 11. I know people walk around at this, but for me, it's amazing. I am very happy to say that this has been my most successful cut yet. 

I lost a total of 18.39lb of fat, which ended up being 1.5lb of fat a week, which is perfect lol. I also gained 7.71lb of muscle. So to be 197.9lbs @ 11.1%, I am extremely satisfied. And would ya look at that shit... 0.1 away from being "Ultra Lean" Fuuuucucckkkk! hahaha.

So I decided to celebrate. Me and the girl went to IHOP and this is what came to the table :]











Build Your Own French Toast w/ 2 eggs, 2 bacon, 2 sausage, and hashbrowns.
2 Breakfast Samplers w/ 2 pancakes 
Strawberry Cheesecake thing for dessert. Also picked away at my girls Stuffed French Toast lol.

Did not regret a thing (like I usually do) This was well earned. Time to start and figure out what I'm going to do next.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

I'd like to write a letter to myself. Something to look back to when I decide to cut again, while its still fresh in my mind;

_- Do NOT say you will do "10 or 12 weeks" set the entire time frame from day 1. Things started to get shitty around week 9, and you decided to push it to 12 weeks, and you were miserable. Set it in stone next time.

- Give yourself more cheat days! you would go 3 or 4 weeks sometimes, and it would spill over into 2 days of 1 or 2 bad meals, or excessive snacking. Allow yourself to be more at ease mentally. 

- You gained 7lbs of muscle, lol. Your always scared to death that if your not lifting weights, your loosing muscle. __ Its ok, do more cardio. Loose more fat, and gain less muscle next time. 

- You actually had your ALT and AST in normal range during the cycle, great job. You took 3-4 Milk Thistles/Fish Oils, 2-3 Liv.52s 4x a day. You also ate chicken and broccoli 3x a day lol so who knows. It's also OK to toss in some red meat for 1 or 2 meals a week to keep you sain.  

- Estrogen. As soon as you got it down into normal range, your vascularity went fucking nuts. Keep that E2 in check, and look and stay leaner during cycle, not at the very end lol. 

- The cheat meals you did take. Hey they weren't bad, most had tons of meat involved. You just love ordering 2 or 3 entrees when you go out. Try and just order 1 for the first 3 meals, then go crazy on your 4th lol. Something to this extent. It'll save you some money too.

- You ate 4 meals for about 98% of the entire cut. And still did great. I dont think adding 2 more meals and eating less per meal will benefit you. You found what works for YOU and cutting you did fine w/ 4 meals a day, no shakes.

- You decided that your chest was your weakest body part. Focus on that, it needs to catch up to your shoulders big time. Concentrate on building that chest.

- Don't skip the small body parts. You barley did any calve and ab work. Pick a day, and just do it. BODYbuilder.

_


----------



## RockShawn (Jul 18, 2012)

You're an elite athlete in my book. You did awesome. Very proud of you and what you learned will be a great asset for the next phase.


----------

